# Need help upgrading to 320GB HDD



## pinion (Jun 25, 2006)

I recently bought my first TIVO. A series 2 model TCD540080. I went out and bought a WD 320 GB drive since best buy has them on sale this week for $99. I'm following the Weakness guide and I have it set up to not do any back up just to copy the old drive to the new drive. It says I need to issue the expand command and it tells me to put in this:

mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hdX /dev/hdZ

I do that but then the system kicks back this error:

/dev/hda10: Success
mfs_load_volume_header: mfsvol_read_data: Input/output error
Unable to open MFS drives

Does anyone know what I need to do? Like I said I just want to copy the contents of my current drive over to this new one. Thanks for the help!


James


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

If I understand, you want to replace the original drive with your new 320GB drive. The correct command according to the Weaknees instructions is:

mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdZ 

You need to replace hdX and hdZ with the proper device names depending on where you have connected your drives. (hdX is the original TiVo drive and hdZ is the 320 GB replacement)


----------



## pinion (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply. I've since read a few other things and have tried that and it kicks back an error asking me to make sure the drive is not locked however it is not. Right now I am using the dd command to copy it over as I got from another site. It seems to be working but I don't know how long it will take. I know my 80GB hdd was full.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

It will probably take several hours. The disadvantage of dd is that it does not allow you to increase the size of the swap partition. It is preferable to used the piped mfsbackup/mfsrestore to allow the swap partition to be increased.

Not sure why you got an error. Does it tell you which drive it thinks is locked?


----------



## pinion (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm not sure if it told me which drive it thought was locked or not and now I'm not at that screen. I'm not sure what I did but after I finished doing the dd copy the directions said to put the new drive in the tivo to see if it was working correctly. I did this but I never got past the welcome powering up screen. I made sure it was seated correctly and tried changing the drive to master from CS even though it is the only drive but still no joy. So I thought I'd throw my old drive back in so I would at least have something until I can do more research and with the new drive it powers up and shows the welcome screen for a minture then goes to a blank white screen. It could be grey I guess but nothing is displayed. And it just sits there doing nothing. I can here the HDD spin up when I plug it in. I tried hitting the tivo button and what not but nothing. Checked to make sure everything is seated but still no joy. Any ideas? Is my TIVO completely hosed?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

What IDE positions did you connect your two drives in?

What were the exact commands that you typed?

Did you allow Windows to boot with either drive attached?


----------



## pinion (Jun 25, 2006)

I was pretty careful to not have either of the drives connected when I booted into windows but I must have goofed somewhere because I used the MakeTivoBootable command and it is now working. The old drive that is. I'm using a windows xp machine with 16GB free on its FAT32 partitioned drive. Now I just want to start over even though I've done the whole dd on the new drive. Maybe I can reformat it to fat32 with the WD tools cd. Maybe when I formatted with the WD tools disc originally it screwed up the drives somehow. I don't know. Anyway what instructions should I follow to upgrade to the new 320GB drive? Could the fact that the new drive or the old one was not bootable in the tivo affect the original commands from working? I'd like to make a small backup of my tivo that will fit on a cd and then copy all my programs and settings to the new drive. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

You only need 3 drives connected to your computer... the original tivo drive, the new one, and the cd rom drive.

the specifics will depend on where you plugged them in, so you need to determine that when you boot to linux..

hda - primary master
hdb - primary slave
hdc - secodary master
hdd - secondary slave

Are you keeping all your recordings ? its a much faster copy if you do not, but I will assume you are...

First : run these commands :

hdparam -d1 -c3 -i1 /dev/hdX

Where /dev/hdX is your old tivo drive, and run it AGAIN on the new tivo drive. it increased my copy speed 600% by enabling DMA & 32 bit transfers


Then run :

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdZ

hdX = Old Tivo
hdZ = New Tivo

This command will copy everything from the old drive to the new one, including recordings. It may take a bit.. but not as long as the first time if you use the hdparam settings I gave you.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

If you did boot to Windows with the original drive connected, then the copy would have the same problem as the original.

Assuming that you do not want to save recordings, see post #2 to do the drive copy. That should not take long.

If you want to save recordings and copy the drive, the above post has instructions. This will take longer to run. It could take an hour or two depending on the computer that is used.


----------



## pinion (Jun 25, 2006)

That seems to be working great thanks! When I tried to run hdparam it said command not found. I have to leave for awhile anyway and it looks like its going at a rate of about a percent a minute so maybe I grab some lunch too. I'll let you know if I get a bigger TIVO or not. Thanks again!


----------



## pinion (Jun 25, 2006)

Everything is working great in my TIVO now thanks guys! Any other interesting things I could do with my TIVO you would reccomend?


----------

